# Best Heat Press within 350 to 500 dollar price range?



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello, i'm trying to figure out what would be the best choice in heat press if i was looking for one that's around 350 to 500 dollars.

I'm almost certain i'd like a 15 X 15, and am kind of wary at buying one from ebay.

it would be used for pressing t-shirts and sweatshirts only, so don't worry about mug attachments or anything?

so are there any decent products in my price range? or am i gonna have to wait?
thanx, chase


----------



## literaryterm (Jan 18, 2008)

The Mighty Press 15x15 is in that range, and is built more rugged than the competition. I believe Pro World has them for $450. As I recall there is a deal for cheap (or free?) ground shipping and I think they cut you a break on transfers if you order them with the machine.


----------



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm, the prices i'm seeing of that are all around 695 dollars, and the pro world deal is with a huge transfer purchase....

what do you think about the mighty press porta 11X15


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the mighty press is okay IF you can live with the reduce size


----------



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah, well i was think that i might not need it 15X15 since my printer only prints 8.5 X 11

do people ever need to use preprinted transfers, or is that just for the convenience of not having to print them?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do quite a bit of plastisol transfers...up to 13x14 or so...but then you can always limit the size of plastisol transfer that you order


----------



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

cool, well how does the hand, cost and wachability of plastisol compare to ink transfer?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

plastisol is nothing more than screen printing that is on a special transfer paper in mirror image that you press onto your garment...so the hand is just like screen printing


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> the mighty press is okay IF you can live with the reduce size


If you are talking about a 15x 15 which I own then look in the 625-650 range. I have no problem with the size over the last 2 years.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If you can save just a little more, I recommend that you get a 15x15 name-brand press like the Mighty Press or others.

Coastal Business Supply, who are a forum sponsor here, offer a 5% discount and I believe free shipping.

Hix is another good brand you could check there.


----------



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

thank you all very much for the help, and especially the tip for coastal business

it's great how helpful everybody here is


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

do any of you recommend the teflon pad cover for the press


----------



## lunch4dinner (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm planning on getting one. It says it protects the press from stains, and makes the rubber lower platen last longer, so i figure it's worth it, since it's only like 45 dollars for both top and bottom.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

lunch4dinner said:


> I'm planning on getting one. It says it protects the press from stains, and makes the rubber lower platen last longer, so i figure it's worth it, since it's only like 45 dollars for both top and bottom.


thanks.. I didnt know it know they had one for the top??? gotta check that out.. thanks


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i just got my press today. although its not recommended by many people on here lol, i got a sunie 15x15 heat press on ebay for about $260 shipped including a teflon sheet. it will be good enough for me im sure, as ive never touched one before lol and am just learning!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Chris I have one if you have any problem let me know my be I can help


----------



## Fryblade (Sep 23, 2008)

hey david, have you had any problems with your sunie heat press? what are you using it for?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Chaz. You should definitely not get anything smaller than a 15x15. Eventually you will want to print larger designs. Our experience with the Sunie (and we have sold hundreds) has been fantastic.


----------



## Fryblade (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks proworlded


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

You do not really need a big heat press, if you go to proworld, they have a video where they show you hot to heat press a large transfer using a smaller heat press. Just go and watch the video,here is the link [media]http://www.viddler.com/explore/proworld/videos/18/[/media] it shows you how to press oversized transfers.
good luck


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

The link seems not to be working, just go to proworldinc.com and see videos how to heat press an oversized transfer


----------



## Carbide Apparel (Mar 5, 2010)

Just a bit of advice that I learned the hard way , stay away from the SUNIE press. Worked great for awhile but after a month or two the heat became very uneven.

Went back and forth with the company and they just stopped responding to me so here I am with a broken press and a warranty that doesn't mean anything to them.

Spend the extra money on a quality press !!!!


----------



## BillieBananaz (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey. Im New To The Heat Press Game. I've Had Shirts DTG Printed Before Though. Anyways. There Is A Website Called Heatpressnation.com That Sells Heat Presses Cheap Brand New They Carry 3 Brands, HPN(Their Brand) , GeckoSoloutions, And Ricoma. While Ive Heard Junk About Ricoma Machines, HPN Has Some Great Reviews On Their Site About Their Machines Durability And Functionality. Their 15x15 Is 319.99 And 16x20 Is 419.99-449.99. Hope This Helps


----------

